# [Canadian NR] Antoine Cantin - 9.15 Clock avg & 7.83 single (and other videos)



## antoineccantin (Oct 2, 2013)

> Times: (15.33), 13.65, 13.08, (12.43), 13.59 = 13.44
> 
> Too bad for the big ZBLL recog pause on the 12.43. Also two E-perms = -_-
> 
> My second official average faster than former NAR.






Spoiler: 13.77 OH Average










> Times: (12.78), (17.40), 14.63, 13.43, 13.34 = 13.77













> Times: 8.86, 9.77, 8.83, (11.xx), (7.83) = 9.15
> 
> Former NRs were 9.20/7.91 by Thompson Clarke lol.
> Overturn lockup thing on the 9.77.






Spoiler: 1:19.89 5x5 average + 1:11.63 Single










> Times: (1:27.28), 1:16.06, (1:11.63), 1:23.31, 1:20.30
> 
> Quite happy about this one. Got first place at BOW 2013.






On a related note, I've now got 3 skewbs for sale.


----------



## Bestsimple (Oct 2, 2013)

Your turning is amazing.


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 2, 2013)

Nice solves 



> On a related note, I've now got 3 skewbs for sale.



And lol, same here.


----------



## Unparalleled (Oct 2, 2013)

For someone who is devoting most of my effort into OH, those solves are truly inspiring to watch. That TPS seems so unobtainable, though!!


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 2, 2013)

Bestsimple said:


> Your turning is amazing.





cuboy63 said:


> Nice solves





Unparalleled said:


> For someone who is devoting most of my effort into OH, those solves are truly inspiring to watch. That TPS seems so unobtainable, though!!



Thanks


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 2, 2013)

*Antoine Cantin - 13.44 & 13.77 Official OH avgs, 9.15 Clock NR avg and more*

What? With those pauses? What?

You turn so ridiculously fast. Congratulations on Awesome times.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 2, 2013)

Uploaded a new zoomed version of the 13.44 average where you can see the cube better.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 2, 2013)

That thumbnail.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 3, 2013)

> 10.81, (9.03), (12.50+), 10.15, 10.02 = 10.33 Could have easily been sub-10 if not for the pauses on the first, the y2 before PLL and the big lockup on PLL in the last. Got 4th place (3rd was 10.05).



So pissed about the mega PLL lockup on the last.


----------

